# Do they still make Airborne aluminum boxes



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw Marvin mention the old Kennel Aire boxes in another thread..and I still have an old Airborne slant front aluminum one ...do they still make those dog boxes or is the company gone


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I spoke to Butch Green about this once, and if I remember correctly he has the plans and demisions to build them.

old and forgetfull regards,


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I have four of them I've found shopping on Craigslist regularly. There was one listed on CL here a few weeks ago. A guy wanted $850 for a single with a side door. I emailed him, said I'll sell him all of mine for $400 each....he didn't reply....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I saw Marvin mention the old Kennel Aire boxes in another thread..and I still have an old Airborne slant front aluminum one ...do they still make those dog boxes or is the company gone



Airborne has been out of business for many years, I still have 2 large square front crates that I bought in 1971 the fit in my Blazer, Lucky Dog made a nice slant front aluminum crate, 3 fit across the back in a 1978 Chevy Suburban I had, you could put the 2nd seat down and fit 2 more with the openings facing the rear passenger doors, 2 people and 5 dogs riding in 70s style luxury....worked great until the power rear window broke in Alamosa Colorado one summer and we drove around on dirt roads sucking dust through the rear window, I'm not sure that I ever got all of the dust out of that rig


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Airborne has been out of business for many years, I still have 2 large square front crates that I bought in 1971 the fit in my Blazer, *Lucky Dog made a nice slant front aluminum crate, 3 fit across the back in a 1978 Chevy Suburban I had, you could put the 2nd seat down and fit 2 more with the openings facing the rear passenger doors, 2 people and 5 dogs riding in 70s style luxury*....worked great until the power rear window broke in Alamosa Colorado one summer and we drove around on dirt roads sucking dust through the rear window, I'm not sure that I ever got all of the dust out of that rig


I have a 96 suburban, thats why I asked...your old set up sounds great, but dont have that big of a squad...I know Lanse had the smaller slant front in the van, but those things must have been from the original production ....My oldest brother In Austin has the matching large square front crates in his garage too, same year too..(uses them for storage)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

the Lucky Dog crates were 19 inches wide and fit perfectly, built a plywood platform with pipe legs which raised the crates about 6 to 8 inches and left room for gear underneath, now they make those great truck vaults which would be a perfect platform I think


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

ok, I'm too young to know how these were actually set up. What was "in" the bottom or under the floor? I think I need to cut plywood to fit under them so the floors aren't popping up and down all the time. 

You know what I mean?


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking that an Airborn aluminum box loosly fit the description on an airplane.....


So yeah I thinkn they still make'em ;-)


Sorry ;-) COuldn't help myself


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

About 8 years ago I bought two galvanized steel wire crates, about $75 each. At that time there was a company making stainless steel wire crates for $200 each, too expensive, man I wish I would have gotten two of the stainless ones.

Seems all they have anywhere that's low priced is the black wire crates now. I've seen the aluminum crates from Zinger and Ainley on the higher end.

I keep hoping maybe someone will start making (importing) a good wire crate someday...

John Lash


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> I know Lanse had the smaller slant front in the van


A few years ago, I bought three slant front aluminum dog boxes from Lanse B. They were made by Ainley and have front and rear doors.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> I saw Marvin mention the old Kennel Aire boxes in another thread..and I still have an old Airborne slant front aluminum one ...do they still make those dog boxes or is the company gone


I don't know about Airborne but if you need a slant front wire crate General Cage makes one. Very well made heavy gauge wire. *36"L x 23"W x 27"H*


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

Another mfg.

Google "Kalispell dog crates". 

Aluminum crates, straight and slant front.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

minnducker said:


> Another mfg.
> 
> Google "Kalispell dog crates".
> 
> Aluminum crates, straight and slant front.


those are dead ringers for the old Airborne's...price is about the same too


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

minnducker said:


> Another mfg.
> 
> Google "Kalispell dog crates".
> 
> Aluminum crates, straight and slant front.


Finally ordered an aluminum canopy yesterday with internal crates, to be built on our vehicles tray - goodness this might not translate correctly. Truck's (flat) bed?, in US lingo.

Insulation was a great concern of mine especially in summer, are the Kalispell crates designed to be used with no cover?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Finally ordered an aluminum canopy yesterday with internal crates, to be built on our vehicles tray - goodness this might not translate correctly. Truck's (flat) bed?, in US lingo.
> 
> Insulation was a great concern of mine especially in summer, are the Kalispell crates designed to be used with no cover?


Julie, if I read your lingo correctly you ordered what is known as a topper that is put on the frame of a truck with the bed of the truck removed..these aluminum crates are designed to be placed in the bed of a pickup, van,SUV and can also double as a shipping crate


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Julie, if I read your lingo correctly you ordered what is known as a topper that is put on the frame of a truck with the bed of the truck removed..these aluminum crates are designed to be placed in the bed of a pickup, van,SUV and can also double as a shipping crate


Less engineerd than US topper, but similar. Thanks.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Bon or anyone, while I think of it, how thick is the insulation in US toppers and trailers?

Are they insulated top and bottom (roof and floor)?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Bon or anyone, while I think of it, how thick is the insulation in US toppers and trailers?
> 
> Are they insulated top and bottom (roof and floor)?


I dont know specifically but here is the Ainley site

http://www.ainleykennels.com/DogChassisMount.htm


here is another good company, Deerskin with insulation specs

http://www.deerskindogtrailers.com/catalogdetaildisplay.asp?StockID=SCM08


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I dont know specifically but here is the Ainley site
> 
> http://www.ainleykennels.com/DogChassisMount.htm
> 
> ...



Darn, I had printed the picture of the ainley set up when visiting truck body manufacturers. Not common to have such setups in Australia, smaller vehicles, people with multiple dogs tend to tow trailers. 

Did not find the deerskin site via google. Currently checking site as I type. 4 inch in ceiling, 1 inch in floor. Interesting. Hole size also.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

22inch "tall". Darn. Adult/full grown US field bred dogs must not be able to sit up completely? Realise most dogs lie down...all the same.........interesting. 

What happens to the 100 pound " big " labs?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

When I was showing Labs the top of the line airplane aluminum crates were made by Bob McKee out of Hollywood CA. His were the the bomb. 

Next were wire Slant front custom made kennels made by Kennel Aire. I was in heaven when I got my first explorer and installed the Kennel Aires.

Both companies are gone now, and so is the quality they put into their products.


----------



## Jmoods33 (Jan 31, 2017)

I recently bought a Bob McKee aluminum crate (impulse buy). Looking forward to receiving it and checking out the quality.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Love my Bob McKee and Airborne...both are at least 40 years old and I still use them all the time. I remember thinking at the time that they were very expensive but sure have been worth it.


----------

